# Flour Salt FYI



## cave76 (Sep 28, 2013)

I can't remember if I saw this on this forum or not----- but I'll post  it anyway. Sorry if it's a duplicate.

I pulverize regular salt in my VitaMix (maybe a blender would do the same thing only not as fast).

It becomes powdery and I use it for more of a 'hint' of salt so I don't over-salt which was my habit all my life. Now I'm trying to cut back on sodium.

I think you can buy Flour Salt---- but why, when it's so easy to make?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not sure how a finer grain makes you use less salt.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 28, 2013)

I tend to agree.

Seems a pinch of salt would be more not less.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I'm not sure how a finer grain makes you use less salt.


Maybe it dissolves better/faster? I know I tend to use more salt when I sprinkle coarse salt on food at the table. Does that make sense? I mean the salt I add to my food while I am sitting at the table.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 28, 2013)

Dissolving faster shouldn't effect the amount.

Perhaps having the salt in a larger size effects perception in the mouth?

Just seems to me that if you grind it to a powder you lose air space between the salt particles and any measure would equal more salt per unit.


----------



## cave76 (Sep 28, 2013)

Interesting comments. 

Any way we can have a 'Shake Off' competition? Do not read anything into that wasn't intended!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2013)

Zagut said:


> Dissolving faster shouldn't effect the amount.
> 
> Perhaps having the salt in a larger size effects perception in the mouth?
> 
> Just seems to me that if you grind it to a powder you lose air space between the salt particles and any measure would equal more salt per unit.


Agreed, finer salt would weigh more per volume.

There is more surface area for the same weight of salt in fine salt than in coarse salt. So a smaller weight of fine salt will taste as salty as a larger amount of coarse salt. Of course, that only counts when the salt hasn't dissolved yet. So, when I sprinkle coarse salt on a radish, I end up with more salt than I taste and I swallow salt that I haven't tasted, because the bigger pieces don't completely dissolve on my tongue before I swallow them. If I left the salt in my mouth until it was completely dissolved, that would be different.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 28, 2013)

A "Shake Off" is an interesting concept.

I do know that I prefer powdered salt for popcorn because it seem to adhere to the kernels better then gains

And as per your question. 

Don't buy when it's so easy to make.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2013)

I can see the merits, and as Zagut mentioned, good for popcorn.

I've done this with sugar, put it in the blender when the cordial recipe calls for "Superfine" sugar, that I can't find around here.


----------



## cave76 (Sep 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> . So a smaller weight of fine salt will taste as salty as a larger amount of coarse salt.



I find that to be true---- fewer shakes too. 
I find that now, since I'm getting my palate used to less salt, that when I make popcorn I never add salt because the butter has enough salt in it to satisfy. (A friend I know puts brewers yeast on her popcorn. Haven't tried that.)

If I ever shift to unsalted butter (I haven't yet because a close friend that is over frequently for dinner and TV doesn't like it).  then I'll sprinkle a little flour salt over the popcorn.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's a link to what Morton's says about the uses for flour salt and the additives found in it:

Morton Salt | Flour Salt


----------



## jennyema (Sep 29, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I'm not sure how a finer grain makes you use less salt.



I agree.  That doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 29, 2013)

jennyema said:


> I agree.  That doesn't make any sense to me.


According to my guesses, confirmed on the Morton Salt site, finer salt has more surface area, so it tastes saltier.

This is only true for salt that hasn't fully dissolved. Once they are fully dissolved, which the finer salt does more quickly, there won't be any difference in taste.


----------



## cave76 (Sep 29, 2013)

taxlady said:


> According to my guesses, confirmed on the Morton Salt site, finer salt has more surface area, so it tastes saltier.
> 
> This is only true for salt that hasn't fully dissolved. Once they are fully dissolved, which the finer salt does more quickly, there won't be any difference in taste.



Good guess.

Additives in Morton's Iodized Salt and in Morton's Flour Salt:

"There are four ingredients in Morton's Iodized Salt. They are salt, calcium silicate, dextrose and potassium iodide."

Ingredients in Morton Iodized Salt? - Ask.com
**********************************************************
Morton's Flour Salt

"Certifications
Flour Salt complies with Food Chemicals Codex tolerances and federal cGMP standards. It is annually certified as Kosher.

Additives
Flour Salt contains tricalcium phosphate and a trace of yellow prussiate of soda as free flowing, anticaking agents. Yellow prussiate of soda is an additive permitted for food use and tricalcium phosphate is an additive approved as GRAS (Generally Recognized as Safe)."

Morton Salt | Flour Salt


Since I make my flour salt from Morton's Iodized Salt, my homemade flour salt will have calcium silicate, dextrose and potassium iodide plus, of course salt.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 29, 2013)

I do that for pop corn salt.


----------

